# Jack Dempsey and Firemouth growing at different speeds



## astrocity (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a 75 gallon that I started with a small Firemouth. Probably a month later I added the Jack Dempsey and he was probably just a little bit bigger than the Firemouth. However, as time has gone by the JD is now about twice the size of the Firemouth. They generally seem to get along and will stay together, but it also isn't unusual for the JD to pursue the Firemouth and his tail seems to be getting the worse of it.

I was wondering if I should put a divider to let the Firemouth heal and also grow? Maybe he isn't getting his fair share of the food?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looking at the photo provided, your tank is quite barren. You'll need more decor to pull off this combo. Driftwood, rocks, boulders, etc.... anything that gives more cover and line of sight breaks between the two fish.

Depending how bad the FM's tail is(which I can't see in the pic), you could purchase/make a divider. This is most likely going to continue if you do not change up your scape.


----------



## astrocity (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah, the pic isn't the best. I was just trying to capture their size differences. There is a huge piece of fake driftwood and a little cave thing also in there. The funny thing is that the JD likes to hide in the cave.

I do have a 20 that I could temporarily house the Firemouth but it is currently setup with guppies.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If you remove the FM for any length of time, reintroducing it will be difficult. I still feel that you do not have enough cover available


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

The JD will grow fast, and is naturally way bigger then firemouths in general. If he's already beating up the firemouth then IMO it's doomed already. My JD is pushing 9" right now, and has 21 confirmed kills, and will never ever have a tank mate. It's just the reality of the species.


----------

